

Show HN: f.ilter.us [filtered Hacker News] - mduvall

I made a small application over the weekend that I'm sure has been done a thousand times, but it's a filtering website done for Hacker News and has sorting by points and most recent (similar to reddit and other sites). Was wondering what the community thought, room for improvements, etc. I wanted some way to look at HN on the iPad (ended up using Twitter's awesome Bootstrap), so here it is: http://f.ilter.us/<p>The code is also available here on GitHub, if that's useful to anybody: https://github.com/maskact/hacker_news_filter
======
cobychapple
Pro: Pretty cool, being able to close/hide stories I've read and don't want to
see in the list anymore.

Con: I couldn't switch to browsing HN this way without a link to the comment
thread for each post.

------
cobychapple
Clickable link: <http://f.ilter.us/>

